# Samsung 850 Evo 500GB -> Da sind aber nur 465 GB drin?



## Dallervatan (19. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir die Tage ne neue SSD von Samsung geleistet. Das Teil wird ja als 500GB Platte verkauft...betriebsbereit sind aber nur 465GB laut Win10. Wie ist das denn zu sehen, Schummeln seitens Samsung oder ein OS Problem? Das sind immerhin 35GB, was irgendwie nicht wenig ist...

Würde gerne mal Eure Meinung hören.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2016)

byte = 1
kb = 1024 byte
Mb = 1024 * 1024 = 1048576 byte
Gb =  1024 * 1024  * 1024= 1073741824 byte

wenn Du nun 465 Gb x 1073741824 nimmst kommst Du zu, na, Achtung, Überraschung...
499289948160 oder *500 Milliarden abgekürzt 500 Giga byte*


----------



## XT1024 (19. August 2016)

Das ist erst heute aufgefallen? Byte – Wikipedia
Was ist mit der HDD? Hat die ein MS-TB? 
500 GB sind 500 GB und nur weil es die Experten bei MS bis heute nicht geschafft haben...


> KDE folgt dem IEC-Standard und lässt dem Anwender die Wahl zwischen binären und dezimalen Angaben


Ja es geht auch anders aber seit wann wäre MS dafür bekannt, dass die dem Nutzer eine Wahl lassen? 



Dallervatan schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal Eure Meinung hören.


Was steht denn auf der Packung (1 GB = 1.000.000.000 Byte oder so ähnlich?) und wie unterscheidet sich das von der tatsächlichen Kapazität in Byte?


----------



## Malkolm (19. August 2016)

Lustigerweise sind in Hardware sogar richtige 512GiByte vorhanden, knapp 10% werden aber als Overprovisioning genutzt und sind nicht addressierbar. Bleiben noch gute 465GiByte, oder eben 500GB.


----------



## Dallervatan (19. August 2016)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldung. Ich fühle mich bissl auf den Arm genommen  Die Rechnung mit den 500GB hatte ich schon aufgemacht...eventuell war das einfach ne andere Erwartungshaltung und habe mich von der ollen Darstellung in Windows verleiten lassen...okay, okay...hätte man sich vermutlich sparen können.

Auf der Packung steht nichts weiter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2016)

Du hast mit die beste 500 Gb SSD, freue Dich an der Leistung und gut ist.

Ansonsten hast Du 500 GB, steht auch in Windows genau so drin, ich
habe es Dir markiert: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (19. August 2016)

Dallervatan schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich bissl auf den Arm genommen


Von wem? Hoffentlich von MS?


Dallervatan schrieb:


> Auf der Packung steht nichts weiter.


Demnach steht es zuweilen sogar auf so manchem Gerät selbst geschrieben:
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products_xl/281104/samsung-850-evo-500gb-m2.jpg
http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/933/images/Image_07S.jpg


----------



## Dallervatan (19. August 2016)

Ihr macht Euch echt mühe...Danke für die Beweisführung!


----------



## fotoman (19. August 2016)

Dallervatan schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Rückmeldung. Ich fühle mich bissl auf den Arm genommen


Das fühle ich mich bei den Angaben seit mind. 20 Jahren. Nützt aber nichts, der Industrie ist es egal, sie können mit dieser irreführenden Werbung Geld verdienen, und nur das zählt. Ich finde es nur verwunderlich, dass sie diese abartige Rechenweise nicht schon lange auch beim Hauptspeicher eingeführt haben, obwohl dort auch mit der Einheit GB geworben wird.



XT1024 schrieb:


> Was steht denn auf der Packung (1 GB =  1.000.000.000 Byte oder so ähnlich?) und wie unterscheidet sich das von  der tatsächlichen Kapazität in Byte?


Zumindest bei der Packung  zur alten Samsung 830 steht nicht, wie Samsung rechnet. Crucial war da viel auskunftsfreudiger.



XT1024 schrieb:


> Demnach steht es zuweilen sogar auf so manchem  Gerät selbst geschrieben:


Ist halt nur dumm, wenn man die  Retail-Version mit Verpackung im Laden kauft.


----------

